# Weeing when meeting people



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone does anyone have a problem with their poo weeing everytime someone comes to the house. Izzie is ok otherwise with her potty training but when someone calls she runs up to them and wags her tail very fast then wees wherever she is standing. Will this go away.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She should grow out of it, a lot of puppies do it, it's a mixture of excitement and submission. As she grows up her muscles become stronger and she will mature mentally too. The best way to stop this in the house is to ask visitors to ignore the puppy until she settles down and say hello to her when she is calmer. When you are out I can only advise you to warn people of the likely outcome if they stoop down to pet her and then it's down to them if they get wee'd on


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Karen thanks for that you are quite right about people stooping down to her the other day my daughter came to visit and she bent down to stroke Izzie then got wet shoes.
I will take your advice and tell them to ignore her as I do. xx


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Very common when young as they get older they grow out of it lottie done it and I know another puppy different breed who done it x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We had this at a similar age to your puppy but it didn't last too long and I think was over by 6 months of age. It's very normal! x


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Stela still does this sometimes, but not as often as she used to.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh yes, this is Molly's party trick  ... She has christened Pets at Home a few times  xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Kd my eldest cockapoo did this until she was about a year,i also wondered whether she would ever stop doing it but she did so im sure your cockapoo will too xxx


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

We have just replaced the runner mat in our hall as Deefer has finally realised spraying people's shoes is just not nice! My mum's dog is staying this week and she is only six months and I have had to search in the cupboard for the spray that had been rendered redundant.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie has almost stopped this at nearly 8 months. I tell people they are honoured if she wees as they must be special! Can't wait to see what happens when Minton arrives best stock up on Simple Solutions!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes Bonnie still does this and she hasn't grown out of it yet! I'm hoping she will soon!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Saffi does this every time she meets someone that she likes... even the cats


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Never had this happen, they just get a wagging bum or jumped all over xx ( kinda want him to have a pee now) only when he greets me tho lol xx

We mustn't excite him enough


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

That was Millie's trick too. A little widdle and a wiggly bum when greeting most people. 

When she was spayed, she had an unusual reaction of not weeing or pooing for several days, I was so worried. It passed. Just as she started weeing again, she was very excited meeting a client of mine and widdled on the floor. My client was very apologetic on behalf of Millie  But I was just so pleased to see that she was weeing again 

Nothing again until just recently. Again a particularly favourite visitor and she widdled on the floor again.

Luckily I now have hard floors.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

My Millie is also a piddler when meeting new people although this has lessened over the last few days. we always ignore the dogs when we first walk until they have calmed slightly and then fuss them but it takes a lot of will power as all I want to do is give them the same excited greeting they give me!


----------

